# Trucks



## 13kielj (Sep 25, 2009)

i wasnt sure were to put this but Iam looking for a truck or suv to pull a 3 horse bumperpull. Heres what I have found. Which is best?

Cars for Sale: 2002 Ford Explorer 4x4 XLT in Villa Park, IL 60181: Sport Utility Details - 274966131 - AutoTrader.com


Cars for Sale: 2003 Ford Explorer 4x4 XLT in Frankfort, IL 60423: Sport Utility Details - 274911533 - AutoTrader.com


Cars for Sale: 2003 Ford Explorer 4x4 XLT in Frankfort, IL 60423: Sport Utility Details - 274911533 - AutoTrader.com

My personal favorite^^


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If you want to pull a 3 horse I would look for a full size vehicle. A sport is not big enough


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Towing capacity is only 3400 pds on what you are looking at.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah you want at least a 3/4 ton truck to haul a 3 horse. Even to haul a 2 horse having a 3/4 ton is nice.
If you can, find something with a 6L engine. I <3333 my 6L, it hauls through blizzards with two horses like a dream.

Just as a BTW I found my truck ('06 GMC Sierra 2500HD 4x4) for under $13,000 CAD. I had my mechanic looking for trucks and he found it.


----------



## 13kielj (Sep 25, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Yeah you want at least a 3/4 ton truck to haul a 3 horse. Even to haul a 2 horse having a 3/4 ton is nice.
> If you can, find something with a 6L engine. I <3333 my 6L, it hauls through blizzards with two horses like a dream.
> 
> Just as a BTW I found my truck ('06 GMC Sierra 2500HD 4x4) for under $13,000 CAD. I had my mechanic looking for trucks and he found it.


What should these be like? What type of truck would you reccomend?
Transmission 
Engine 
Drive 
Fuel


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Get a diesel.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Get what you can afford. Look at the towing capacity and what you are towing. It sounds like you may be on a budget and that will determine what you can get. I started with a sport vehicle but I only pulled a samll 2 horse with 1 horse. Then moved up to a half ton, then a 3/4 ton and not knowing that not all 3/4 were HD I then bought a 3/4 HD and now I have diesel 3/4HD but I couldn't have started with that. My trailers also got bigger as time went on.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Stay away from the SUV's As they are not made to pull horses around. Even though a dealer will tell they will...If I were you and your on a budget..A 1/2 ton p/u with V-8 will handle a 3h bp. I have a dodge ram 1500 5.2l that I pulled a 2h steel gn with before I upgraded my rig. I then got a F250 with a 5.4l engine that I pulled a 3h sl with 4ft dr without a problem. Now I have a F250 w/diesel and I pull a 3h sl with 8ft LQ...
The main thing you want to look at is the weight that the truck is rated to pull. Any truck can pull a trailer but will it stop it? Also a brake controller to run your trailer brakes with....A Transmission cooler if the truck isn't set up for towing. I would look for a truck that is already set up for towing...
Also have your mechcanic check it over for you before you buy....Good luck in your search.... A 3/4 ton is a better truck for towing and usually you don't have to worry about the weight your pulling...but get what you can afford.


----------

